# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Këshilla mbi edukimin e fëmijës suaj

## Linë

Mos lejoni fëmijët tuaj të përzihen me fëmijë të pamend e qesharakë, sepse ai (fëmija juaj) do të marrë nga veprat e tyre të neveritshme, dhe ajo çka ai (fëmija juaj) ka mësuar, do të shkatërrohet.

Poeti thotë:
Fëmija do të kujtojë çka i është dhënë, dhe ai nuk do e harroj atë
Meqenëse zemra e tij është sikur një gur i çmuar
Gdhend çfarëdo të dhëne që ju dëshironi, në zemrën e tij
Do t'i kujtojë ai, pavëmendshëm, me një kujtesë të sigurt


Pra, fëmija është i zbrazët dhe do të pranojë çdo gjë. 

Dhe, siç thuhet:"Të skalitësh në rini është sikur të skalitësh në gur".

----------


## sirena_adria

*Nëse i mësoni fëmijës tuaj këto 3 gjuhë, ju po formoni një Drejtues*

Mësimi i gjuhëve të ndryshme të huaja mund të sjellë përfitime të gjithëanshme për fëmijët në aspektin e ekspozimit ndaj zhvillimeve dhe kulturave të ndryshme. Duke patur kaq shumë gjuhë të huaja, si ta kuptojmë se cilat janë ato të duhurat për fëmijën?
Një studim i kryer kohët e fundit na sugjeron një përgjigje të saktë.

Qendra e Kërkimeve të Ekonomisë dhe Biznesit e kreu studimin në bashkëpunim me Aeroportin Heathrow të Londrës. Ekspertët analizuan se si gjuha e huaj kishte impakt në jetën e fëmijëve dhe rolin që luan në jetën e përditshme. Ata përcaktuan gjithashtu edhe se cila ka tendencë që të drejtojë drejt mundësive më të mira për një karrierë kur fëmijët të rriten.

Ne besojmë se mësimi i gjuhëve të huaja ka përfitime të jashtëzakonshme për zhvillimin e fëmijës dhe është një investim i vërtetë për të ardhmen e fëmijës,  thotë Antonella Sorace, Eksperte e Zhvillimit Linguistik.

Studimi përfshiu një anketim, një numër prej 2,001 prindërish me fëmijë nën moshën 18-vjeç, krahas një anketimi tjetër me më shumë se 500 liderë në biznes.
Cilat gjuhë morën vendet e para?

Rezultatet treguan se fëmijët duhet të mësojnë Frëngjisht, Gjermanisht dhe/ose gjuhën Mandarin nëse duan të jenë të suksesshëm në 10 vitet e ardhshme dhe të maksimizojnë punësueshmërinë e tyre.

(Kuptohet se duke qenë se studimi është anglez, gjuha angleze merret e mirëqenë duke qenë se është gjuha amë. Gjuha angleze është përhapur shumë dhe po mësohet gjerësisht në vendin tonë ndaj dhe ne do ta marrim si të mirëqenë se ajo është e domosdoshme për tu mësuar përveç tre gjuhëve të sugjeruara.)

Aftësia e të diturit një gjuhë të dytë dhe jo vetëm, hap dyert drejt një tregu të ri të biznesit dhe u lejon atyre që të krijojnë mardhënie të reja me partnerë të ardhshëm në biznes.

Përveç të mësuarit të një gjuhë të huaj, aftësitë akademike dhe ndërpersonale që mund të përfitohen nga mësimi i një gjuhe tjetër janë mjaft të rëndësishme gjithashtu.

Fëmijët që janë të ekspozuar ndaj gjuhëve të huaja bëhen më të vetëdijshëm ndaj kulturave të ndryshme, njerëzve të tjerë dhe pikëpamjeve të ndryshme që mund të kenë këta njerëz. Ata kanë një tendencë që të jenë më të mirë në detyra të ndryshme që iu vihen përballë dhe lexues më të avancuar se ata që flasin vetëm një gjuhë.
Pjesa më e madhe e prindërve të anketuar në këtë studim, rreth 85% e tyre besonin se është rëndësishme për fëmijët që të mësojnë një gjuhë të dytë përveç gjuhës amë dhe një në katër prindër besonte se kjo do ti rrisë mundësitë e fëmijës për të patur një karrierë të suksshme.

Nga ana tjetër, 45% e tyre pranuan edhe se fëmijët e tyre nuk mund të flasin një gjuhë të dytë.

Ndaj nëse doni që fëmija juaj të dallojë nga grupi i madh i të rinjve që enden në kërkim të një pune, sigurohuni që ti të mësojë një nga 3 gjuhët e suksesit!

[Burimi: Readers Digest]

http://konica.al/2017/12/nese-mesoni...-nje-drejtues/

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (30-08-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dhurata më e mirë për fëmijët quhet KOHË*


Dhurata më e mirë për fëmijët quhet Kohë. Nuk shitet në dyqanet e lodrave apo në internet. Nuk mund ta paketosh, por kur e marrin prej teje, sytë e tyre shkëlqejnë nga lumturia.

Nuk mund të shihet, të blihet, të paketohet, sepse koha është brenda nesh, në dispozicionin tonë. Eshtë të kuptosh se asgjë nuk vlen më shumë, se sa shfletimi prej teje, i faqeve të librave të tyre të preferuar.

Vetëm përmes kohës që kalojmë me ta, fëmijët e perceptojnë magjinë e dashurisë.

Magjia nuk ndodh kur i lëmë para televizorit, një tableti ose një telefoni celular.

Kjo nuk është mënyra se si krijohet lidhja më e rëndësishme e jetës sonë.

Një lidhje e fortë dhe e sigurt krijohet me kohë, me edukim, ngrohtësi dhe dashuri.

Vetëm kështu mund të ndërthuret struktura e emocioneve tona në një kohë ndryshimetsh të pafundme, që fëmijët duhet t’i ndajnë me prindërit.

Me këtë rast ju sjellim një histori prekëse, që reflekton rëndësinë e prindërimit.

Nata kish rënë tashmë, por vogëlushi po përpiqj fort që të rrinte zgjuar. Dhe ia vlente: ishte duke pritur babanë.

Sytë e lodhur tashmë po i mbylleshin, kur u hap dera dhe u shfaq i ati, pas një dite të gjatë pune.

Biri: “Babi, a mund të të bëj një pyetje?”
Babai: “Natyrisht, çfarë është?”
Biri: “Babi, sa para fiton për një orë?”
Babai: “Nuk është puna jote. Pse ma bën një pyetje të tillë?”
Djali: “Dua vetëm ta di. Të lutem më trego, sa para fiton për një orë? ”
Babai: “Nëse vërtet do ta dish, fitoj 100 dollarë në një orë”.
Biri: “Oh! (me kokën ulur) Babi, a më jep borxh 50 $?”
Babai u zemërua.
Babai: “E vetmja arsye përse po më pyesje, ishte që të të jepja borxh para, që të blije një lodër idiote, apo ndonjë budallallëk tjetër. Tani shko drejt e në dhomën tënde dhe bjer të flesh. Dhe mendo pse po bëhesh kaq egoist. Unë punoj dhe lodhem përditë për këtë sjellë fëmijërore”.

Burri u ul, por ndjehej gjithnjë e më i zemëruar duke menduar për pyetjen e të birit: “Si mundi të më bëjë një pyetje të tillë, vetëm për të më kërkuar para?”

Pas afro një ore, ishte më i qetë dhe nisi të mendojë. Ndoshta kishte vërtetë nevojë për 50 dollarë, që të blejë diçka të rëndësishme, pasi i biri nuk i kërkonte shpesh para.

Kështu, shkoi në dhomën e tij dhe hapi derën.

Babai: “Po fle, bir?”
Biri: “Jo, babi, jam zgjuar”.
Babai: “Po mendoja, ndoshta u tregova i ashpër me ty. Ishte një ditë e gjatë dhe e lodhshme kjo e sotmja. Merri 50 dollarët që më kërkove.”
Vogëlushi u ul mbi shtrat dhe buzëqeshi: “Oh, faleminderit baba!”

Pastaj, nga poshtë jastëkut, nxorri disa kartëmonedha të zhubravitura. Babai, kur pa që i biri kishte para tashmë, nisi të ndjejë sërish zemërimin. Vogëlushi nisi t’i numërojë dalëngadalë.

Babai: “Pse doje më shumë kur kishe tashmë?”
Biri: “Sepse nuk kisha mjaftueshëm, por tani po, i kam. Babi, tani kam 100 $. A mund të blej një orë nga koha jote? Të lutem eja më herët nesër. Dua të ha darkë me ty”.

Nëse fëmijët do të mund të blinin kohën tonë, do ta bënin atë pa hezitim.

Edukimi në mënyrën e duhur do të thotë ndarje e momenteve “me një zjarr të ngadalshëm”, duke respektuar ritmet e rritjes së fëmijës.

Një nga përgjegjësitë kryesore të prindërve është të ndihmojnë fëmijët të zhvillohen në shoqëri dhe pa stres.

Edukimi “me një zjarr të avashtë”, do të thotë të shpjegosh gjërat me qetësi, të të bëjnë pyetje dhe të krijoni një atmosferë të rehatshme për t’u përgjigjur me interes dhe qetësi.

Kjo do të thotë ndarje e sekreteve, shqetësimeve, mendimeve dhe emocioneve.

Krijimi i lidhjeve të bazuara në këto premisa u ofron fëmijëve oksigjenin psikologjik, për të cilin kanë aq shumë nevojë.

Pa stres, pa kërkesa, pa pritshmëri, pa ua varur shumë lëvizjeve mizore të akrepave të një sahati.

Nuk mund të lejojmë që nxitimi t’u vjedhë magjinë e fëmijërisë.

Prandaj dhurata më e mirë që mund t’u bëjmë nuk blihet.

Dhurata për ta është malli më i çmura që edhe vetë kemi: KOHA.

/ një mendje e bukur


Bota

----------

*Neteorm* (14-01-2019)

----------


## skender76

Teme shume interesante.
Mendoj se edukimi i femijeve esht shum kompleks, dhe se nuk ka nje manual fiks...
Si fillim duhet te kuptojm pozicionin tone si prind, ate se cfare duhet dhe na takon te bejm pa abuzuar me "pushtetin momental"...


Lexojeni kete sepse esht gjigande:
Definizione di un figlio | Josè Saramago 
Un figlio è un essere che Dio ci ha prestato per fare un corso intensivo di come amare qualcuno più che noi stessi, di come cambiare i nostri peggiori difetti per dargli migliore esempio, per apprendere ad avere coraggio. Sì. È questo! Essere madre o padre è il più grande atto di coraggio che si possa fare, perché significa esporsi ad un altro tipo di dolore, il dolore dell'incertezza di stare agendo correttamente e della paura di perdere qualcuno tanto amato. Perdere? Come? Non è nostro. È stato solo un prestito. Il più grande e meraviglioso prestito, siccome i figli sono nostri solamente quando non possono prendersi cura di sé stessi. Dopo appartengono alla vita, al destino e alle loro proprie famiglie. Dio benedica sempre i nostri figli, perché a noi ci ha benedetto già con loro.

----------

sirena_adria (03-03-2021)

----------


## skender76

Du te ndaj me ju dicka qe me ka trasmetu baba (i jam shum mirnjohes).

Nuk mbaj mend asnjehere qe ai te urrente njeri. Edhe nese kishte ndonje rast mosmarrveshneje me dike, baba nuk e urrente, perkundrazi e justifikonte....

----------


## sirena_adria

*Pse nuk duhet t'i detyroni femijet te puthin te rriturit*

Shfaqjet e afeksionit duhet të jenë gjithnjë spontane, jo të diktuara nga rregullat apo imponimet me urdhër. Kjo është akoma më e vërtetë për fëmijët që nuk kanë filtrat dhe mbistrukturën sociale të të rriturve, që të jenë në gjendje të sillen në marrëdhënie në mënyrë të pavarur.

Psikologët paralajmërojnë se edhe fëmijët e detyruar të puthin dikë mund të ndihen akoma më të largët me personin që po u kërkohet të puthin, kjo vlen edhe për të gjitha llojet qëndrimeve që ata vetë nuk do t’i bënin, po të mos u imponohej apo urdhërohej.

Sa herë prindërit i nxisin fëmijët e tyre aspak të gatshëm ‘për të përshëndetur të afërmit apo të njohurit duke u thënë gjëra të tilla si “puthe tezen”, “përqafoje gjyshin”, “jepja faqen zonjës”.

Është mendimi i shumë ekspertëve që detyrimi i të vegjëlve për të treguar dashuri kur nuk kanë stimul ose dëshirë është një lloj shkeljeje e zonës së tyre të rehatisë.

Duke e ekzagjeruar këtë proces mendor, disa argumentojnë se zakoni i imponimit të këtij lloji të sjelljes mund të ndikojë negativisht në zhvillimin emocional të fëmijës.

Një individ në rritje mund të bëhet më i prekshëm, më lehtësisht i detyuar të bëjë diçka nga një i rritur dhe madje edhe më i ekspozuar ndaj rrezikut të shfrytëzimit financiar, seksual etj.

Ky është padyshim një ekzagjerim i rastit ekstrem, që megjithatë, ka për qëllim sensibilizimin e më të rriturve që të respektojnë ritmet dhe hapësirat e më të vegjëlve, pa i detyruar domosdoshmërisht për të bërë gjëra që ata nuk duan.

Përmes këtij lloji kufizimi në dukje i parrezikshëm, fëmijër mund të mësojnë të shtiren në dashuri, duke fituar aftësinë për të simuluar ndjenjat e tyre me të tjerët.

Për t’i ndihmuar fëmijët, për të mbrojtur trupin e tyre dhe dimensionin e tyre emocionale, duke u treguar i sjellshëm edhe me të tjerët, mund t’i mësoni, për shembull, të “shtrëngojnë duart”, për “t’i takur” apo “prekjen e lehtë grusht për grusht”.

Në këtë mënyrë, fëmija do të jetë në gjendje të ndjekë ritmin e tij të përshtatjes personale, pa cenuar ndjeshmëritë e njerëzve.

Prioriteti gjithmonë duhet të jetë mirëqenia e fëmijëve, kështu që ne duhet t’i bëjmë ata të kuptojnë se askush nuk mund t’i detyrojë që të preken nëse kjo u duket e pakëndshme.

Një fëmijë e di vetë kur duhet të lihet në intimitet më të madh fizik dhe ai do ta bëjë atë në mënyrë spontane në kohën e duhur.


https://kohajone.com/pse-nuk-duhet-t...n-te-rriturit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*7 fjali që çdo fëmijë duhet ti dëgjojë*

Si prindër, zhvillimi psikologjik dhe emocional i fëmijës është pjesë e përgjegjësisë suaj.

Ata janë të ndërtuar emocionalisht nga ato çka dëgjojnë dhe me intonacionin e asaj se çka dëgjojnë.

Komunikimi i duhur me fëmijët është i domosdoshëm  për zhvillimin e një fëmije. Shumë studime kanë treguar se të i bërtisni fëmijëve do i bëjë fizikisht dhe psiqikisht më agresivë, raporton Health Magazine.

Vetëbesim i ulët, pasiguri, ankth dhe depresion janë efekt nëse nuk përdoret gjuha e duhur me fëmijët.


7 fjali që fëmija juaj duhet ti dëgjojë

*Të dua*

Mos mendoni se fëmija juaj e di që i doni edhe pa ja thënë. Ju duhet të ia thoni me një emocion të sinqert dhe sa më shpesh që mundeni.

*Jam krenar me ty*

Nëse dëshironi të rrisni fëmijë me besim dhe të sigurt, atëherë duhet ti lini fëmijët tuaj të dinë që jeni krenar me ta, madje edhe me suksesin më të vogël. Ata duhet të dini që jeni të impresionuar me progresin e tyre.

*Më fal*

Ndonjëherë, prindërit mund të jenë agresivë me fëmijët e tyre dhe shpesh kanë tendencë të reagojnë më shumë se që duhet me probleme të vogla. Andaj, duhet të kërkoni falje atyre nëse keni reaguar keq.

*Unë të fal*

Kur fëmijët kërkojnë falje për një veprim të tyre, nuk duhet të vazhdoni të i ndëshkoni, por ti thoni që e keni falur dhe se nuk duhet të përsëritet veprimi i njëjtë.

*Jam duke dëgjuar*

Tregohuni me durim dhe jepni hapësirë që të shprehen. Ndonjëherë jane duke u munduar të tregojnë ndonjë problem që kanë pasur në shkollë dhe për këtë arsye duhet të i lini ata të flasin me ju dhe të sigurohen që ju jeni duke i dëgjuar.

*Kjo është përgjegjësia jote*

Kur fëmija juaj është tamam i rritur është mirë që të i jepni detyra ku ai ndjehet përgjegjës dhe të mësoj se si është të kujdeset për diçka. Kjo do i ndihmojë më shumë në të ardhmen.

*I ke të gjitha çfarë të duhet për të arritur*

Me raste, frika, dështimi, mungesa e vetëbesimit apo ndoshta edhe hormonet do të bëjnë që fëmija juaj të i dyshoj aftësitë e veta dhe talentet e veta. Me rëndësi është që ju mos ta lejoni që ai të heq dorë. Një fjalë e vogël inkurajuese do ndikojë shumë te ata. 


https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...et-ti-degjoje/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Rritja e një fëmije emocionalisht të fortë*

https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...isht-te-forte/

*Si ta inkurajoni fëmijën tuaj të jetë emocionalisht i fortë*

Të kuptosh sesi të rrisësh një fëmijë emocionalisht dhe mendërisht të fortë nuk është detyrë e lehtë. Sado që dëshironi të ushqeni, mbështesni dhe përmirësoni mirëqenien e tyre mendore është diçka që prindërit nuk do të jenë kurrë perfekt. Kjo është arsyeja pse më poshtë jepet një listë me këshillat që ju nevojiten për t’i dhënë fëmijës tuaj atë që i nevojitet emocionalisht dhe mendërisht.

*Si mund të ushqeni një lidhje të shëndetshme emocionale me fëmijën tuaj?*

Natën e kaluar, burri im dhe unë patëm një bisedë të jashtëzakonshme me djalin tonë 9 vjeç, sjellë nga kjo lojë që luajmë rreth një herë në javë. Ju merrni një letër dhe i bëni njëri-tjetrit pyetje si: “A ndiheni sikur mund të më thoni gjithçka” ose “Cila është pjesa më e vështirë e të qenit djalë/vajzë?”

Sa herë që luajmë, bisedat tona arrijnë thellësi të reja që sjellin diskutime që nuk do të bëheshin normalisht ose lehtë. Unë nuk hyj shumë në detaje për të mbrojtur privatësinë e djalit tonë, por ishte një moment kur kuptova se këto biseda hapin rrugën për shëndetin mendor dhe emocional të fëmijës tonë me gjithçka në jetë. Kur mund të bëni biseda të tilla me fëmijët tuaj, jo vetëm për “bisedën”, por ato që trajtojnë atë që do të përballen në jetën e tyre, aq më shumë do t’i përgatitni ata të kenë sukses emocionalisht dhe mendërisht.

*Si ta inkurajoni fëmijën tuaj të jetë emocionalisht i fortë*

Prindërit varen nga këto biseda, pa marrë parasysh sa të pakëndshme ose të vështira janë, kjo është ajo ku ju, si prind, do të jeni personi më me ndikim në jetën e tyre. Kur përdorni prindërimin për të drejtuar dhe mos kontrolluar fëmijët tuaj, do të ndikojë në besimin dhe favorizimin e mendimit tuaj mbi atë të miqve të tyre, ose ndikime të tjera negative në jetën e tyre. Një lidhje e fortë familjare do të krijojë për fëmijën tuaj një mjedis ku ai ndihet i sigurt dhe nuk gjykohet. Ndonjë pyetje që ai ose ajo ka, nuk është një pyetje e gabuar, por më tepër një mundësi e bollshme për të dhënë mençuri, këshilla dhe udhëzime të shëndetshme.

*Ndaloni së menduari “kontrollin” dhe filloni të mendoni “pranimin”*

Prindërimi nuk ka të bëjë me kontrollin.

Në fakt, kur fëmijët mbushin vitet e tyre të adoleshencës, ju mund ta gjeni veten të nevojshëm të tërhiqeni dhe të prisni që ata të vijnë tek ju. Nëse doni të jepni këshilla, sigurohuni që t’i pyesni nëse është në rregull. Kjo do t’i ndihmojë ata të kuptojnë se ju nuk jeni duke u përpjekur t’i kontrolloni ata ose një situatë, por përkundrazi që jeni atje për të dëgjuar, kuptuar dhe për të qenë gjithçka që u nevojitet.

Ka shumë informacione se çfarë duhet dhe nuk duhet të bëjnë prindërit. Por unë përpiqem ta shmang atë dhe në vend të kësaj t’ju jap udhëzime ndërsa lidheni, identifikoheni dhe ecni përkrah njerëzve më të rëndësishëm në jetën tuaj – fëmijëve tuaj.

*Fëmijët e fortë mendërisht dhe emocionalisht kanë prindër që u mësojnë atyre këto 10 gjëra*

*Mësojuni atyre rëndësinë e mirënjohjes*

Së bashku me të qenit mirënjohës për gjërat në jetën tuaj, duke mos u ankuar dhe duke dhënë bujarisht, ju gjithashtu mund të zbatoni praktika për fëmijët tuaj, si ditari i mirënjohjes për djem dhe vajza. Një mënyrë e shkëlqyeshme për fëmijët është që të shkruajnë dhe të jenë mirënjohës për atë që kanë bërë dhe të mos merren me atë që nuk bëjnë.

*Mësojini ata të kërkojnë falje*

Edhe një herë, mënyra më e mirë për ta mësuar fëmijën tuaj se si ta bëjë këtë është t’i kërkoni atij falje kur i keni bërë padrejtësi.

*Mësojuni atyre rëndësinë e të dhuruarit dhe të qenit bujar*

Ne jetojmë në një shoqëri ku lakmia ka marrë përsipër dhe një mendim që edhe në kurriz të të tjerëve, duhet të jesh i pari. Ndërsa besoj se duhet t’i mësojmë fëmijët tanë të duan dhe të kujdesen për veten e tyre dhe të kenë kufij, ne gjithashtu duhet ta ekuilibrojmë atë me konsideratën e të tjerëve.

Në një botë që është e mbushur me konsumizëm dhe lakmi, ne mund t’u mësojmë fëmijëve tanë zemërgjerësi dhe vetëmohim, duke u ushqyer atyre rëndësinë e dhënies të tjerëve kohën, miqësinë, paratë dhe shërbimet tona.

*Mësojini ata se jo gjithçka do të shkojë sipas tyre*

Disiplina është një nga mënyrat më të mira për ta mësuar fëmijën tuaj për faktin se jeta nuk do të shkojë gjithmonë siç dëshirojnë.

*Mësojuni atyre se refuzimi dhe dështimi janë pjesë e jetës*

Djali im lufton vërtetë me humbjen e ndeshjeve. Ai është super konkurrues (që është një cilësi e shkëlqyeshme), por shpesh e frustron atë kur humbet, gjë që sjell zemërim dhe askush nuk dëshiron të luajë lojëra me të.

Unë i shpjegova atij se dështimi, humbja ose refuzimi do të jetë gjithmonë pjesë e jetës. Është ajo që ai bën me të që ka më shumë rëndësi dhe të jesh i lumtur për të tjerët kur ata fitojnë, do ta ndihmojë atë të kapërcejë zhgënjimin e tij.  Ndërsa u mësoni fëmijëve tuaj këto gjëra, është gjithashtu e rëndësishme të mbani mend se ata nuk do të bëjnë gjithmonë atë që ju thoni. Ata janë të papërsosur, prandaj dashurojini dhe pranojini.

Vazhdoni të ecni me ta ndërsa ata mësojnë të bëjnë gjënë e duhur sepse shpesh, do t’ju duhet të përsëritni veten, t’i kujtoni ato dhe t’i lejoni të dështojnë. Duke ditur që jeni aty për ta, shpesh koha do të jetë gjëja që ata kujtojnë më shumë.

*Mësojini ata ti duan të gjithë*

Të duash të tjerët do të thotë që i trajton të gjithë njësoj, duke treguar mirësi. Por të duash mund të nënkuptojë gjithashtu vendosjen e kufijve. Dhe të duash dikë nuk do të thotë që ata duhet ta pëlqejnë ose të jenë miq me atë person.

*Mësojini ata për fëmijët që kanë aftësi të kufizuara fizike ose mendore*

Kur shkuam në boëling një ditë më parë, po ndanim një kabinë me fëmijën me aftësi të kufizuara dhe familjen e tij. Ai na priti me dy përplasje grushte secili dhe na tha se ishte atje për të festuar ditëlindjen e tij të 21-të.

Ai na pyeti për emrat tanë dhe ne e pyetëm për të tijën. Unë besoj se është e rëndësishme që ne të flasim me fëmijët tanë për njerëzit me aftësi të kufizuara, kështu që ata e kuptojnë se edhe pse njerëzit janë të ndryshëm nga ata, kjo nuk i bën ata më pak të vlefshëm ose të dashur se ne.

Djali im menjëherë tha: “Më pëlqen”, pasi i dha një grusht dhe ndau emrin e tij. Ishte një moment që kuptova që të gjitha diskutimet tona të mëparshme në lidhje me të ishin realizuar dhe djali im kishte mësuar se si të trajtojë të tjerët me aftësi të kufizuara. Nuk mund ta imagjinoj se sa do të thotë për prindërit e atyre me aftësi të kufizuara që fëmijët e tjerë të ndërveprojnë në një mënyrë të dashur me fëmijët e tyre.

*Mësojini ata për barazinë e gjinisë dhe racës*

Gjinia – Mënyra më e mirë për t’i mësuar fëmijëve tuaj barazinë gjinore është mënyra se si bashkëveproni si burrë dhe grua. Ne besojmë se edhe pse jemi të barabartë, ne kemi role të ndryshme në familjen tonë. Si çift, ne ndajmë ngarkesën e përgjegjësive, por gjithashtu njohim pikat e forta dhe të dobëta. Ndërsa burri im nuk është i mirë në gatim, unë nuk jam e mirë në ndryshimin e dritave në makinë. Si ekip, ne modelojmë për fëmijët tanë rëndësinë e barazisë duke njohur dhe vlerësuar pikat e forta dhe të dobëta të njëri-tjetrit.

Dëshironi t’i mësoni fëmijët tuaj barazinë? Tregojuani atyre me veprimet dhe fjalët tuaja se, pavarësisht nëse shikoni djathtas ose majtas, personi që qëndron atje është po aq i vlerësuar dhe i rëndësishëm sa ju. Hillary Gruener – Autore e WFTB

Prindërit duhet të marrin përgjegjësi për t’i mësuar fëmijët e tyre për barazinë. Pavarësisht nëse kjo ka të bëjë me racën, gjininë apo aftësitë e kufizuara. Dhe mënyra më e mirë për t’i mësuar ata është përmes shembullit tuaj.  Ndërsa i drejtojmë fëmijët tanë në një të ardhme më të mirë dhe më të barabartë në botën tonë është gjithashtu e rëndësishme që ata të kuptojnë pasojat kur dikush mendon se janë më të mirë se dikush tjetër. Jo vetëm që historia jonë ka qenë dëshmi e kësaj me skllavërinë, por edhe me mënyrën sesi trajtoheshin gratë. Siç e thashë më lart, kjo mund të modelohet më së miri në marrëdhëniet si burrë dhe grua.

*Mësojini ata se janë të lirë të ndajnë gjithçka me ju, pa gjykim*

Nëse fëmija juaj hapet para jush dhe është i sinqertë për diçka për të cilën mund të ketë probleme, atëherë shpërblejeni atë, mos i ndëshkoni. Herën tjetër që do të ndodhë diçka, ata do të ndjehen të sigurt ta ndajnë atë me ju dhe të mos përpiqen ta fshehin.

Një aspekt tjetër i kësaj ka të bëjë me atë dhe nga kush ndikohen. Edhe pse doni të keni një marrëdhënie të hapur dhe të sinqertë me ta, duhet të mbani mend se ata janë ende fëmijë që kanë nevojë për kufij dhe mbrojtje. Një aspekt që shpesh ndikon negativisht tek fëmijët në këtë kohë dhe moshë, është teknologjia. Kur prindërit nuk monitorojnë se çfarë po shikojnë fëmijët e tyre ose sa po e shikojnë, kjo do të ndikojë tek ata në një mënyrë jo të mirë.

*Mësojini ata se si ta duan Zotin duke u bërë shembull, jo duke e detyruar atë*

Bukuria e besimit ka të bëjë me besimin se Zoti na do aq shumë sa na krijoi me vullnet të lirë. Kjo do të thotë që ne nuk jemi kukulla që Ai t’i kontrollojë, por më tepër fëmijë të Zotit që mund të bëjnë zgjedhje për veten e tyre. Nëse do ta detyroja djalin tim të besonte në Zot vetëm sepse besoj në Të, kjo do ta largonte atë nga përvoja e bukurisë së besimit tonë. Zgjedhja. Mënyra më e mirë për të zbatuar besimin në familjen tuaj është të modeloni se si sjell gëzim dhe kuptim në jetën tuaj.


https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...isht-te-forte/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mësoni sa jeni në kohë, babai duhet ti bisedoj këto gjëra patjetër me djalin
*
Bota Sot 

Këtu do të gjeni këshillat dhe mësimet që çdo baba duhet ti mësojë djalit të tij.

Edhe pse shumë njerëz mendojnë se nënat luajnë rolin më të rëndësishëm në jetën dhe edukimin e fëmijëve, ka gjëra që një baba me siguri di të bëjë më mirë. Sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për një djalë.

Vetëm mendoni: djemtë kalojnë pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tyre nën ndikimin e shoqërinë e grave, duke filluar që nga edukatoret e kopshtit, mësueset në shkollë, 90% e të cilave janë gra, dhe për këtë arsye atyre shpesh u mungon edukimi mashkullor.

*Mësojini sa e rëndësishme është të dish të fitosh dhe të humbësh
*
Përveç miqve, cili është shoku më i mirë për një fëmijë në konkurse dhe lojëra të ndryshme? Babi, natyrisht. Ky është një trajnim i mirë për cilësitë mashkullore. Nëpërmjet këtyre lojërave, fëmija do të ndiejë shijen e fitores dhe do të kuptojë se sa përpjekje duhet për ta arritur atë. Dhe për babanë, lojëra të tilla do të jenë një mundësi e shkëlqyer për ti shpjeguar djalit se humbjet janë të pashmangshme. Nëse bie, ju duhet vetëm të ngriheni dhe të vazhdoni sërish: nuk ka asgjë të turpshme për një dështim.

*Mësojini atij sjelljen e duhur ndaj femrave*

Një nënë mund tia tregojë djalit të saj se si ta trajtojë një grua, por vetëm babai do të jetë në gjendje ti tregojë të gjitha këto nëpërmjet shembullit të tij. Do të jetë mirë nëse djali mëson prej babait  të gjitha gjërat më të rëndësishme për një grua. Jo nga miqtë, jo nga interneti, por nga babai  kjo është e rëndësishme. Merrni djalin tuaj me ju për të blerë lule për nënën. Shko në dyqan së bashku dhe me mirësjellje bisedoni me arkëtaren në mënyrë që fëmija të mos ngurrojë të komunikojë me gratë e panjohura.

*Bëni një bisedë mes burrash për dashurinë
*
Le të mësojë biri yt për këtë ndjenjë të fuqishme nga bisedat mashkullore në zemër kur të vijë koha. Për një të ri do të jetë një dhuratë e vlefshme nëse i ati i tregon atij për dashurinë e tij të parë dhe datat e para dhe se ai nuk duhet të ngutet, sepse është më mirë të presësh për vajzën e duhur që do të krijojë një shkëndijë në shpirtin e tij.

*Mësojini atij si ti dalë vetes për zot dhe të jetë i guximshëm
*
Një baba është i vetmi që mund të mësojë si duhet djalin e tij për të qenë i forte. Ai mund ta mësojë se kur është e arsyeshme të mos i kushtojë vëmendje provokimeve dhe të largohet me qetësi.


https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...ter-me-djalin/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Si i mësojnë prindërit japonezë fëmijët e tyre që të mos bëjnë naze me ushqimin. Gjithçka duhet të bëni është*


Për shumë prindër, ti bësh fëmijët të hanë ushqim të shëndetshëm është si të zbusësh një viç kokëfortë. Bright Side, tregon se si prindërit japonezë i bëjnë fëmijët të shijojnë të gjitha ushqimet.

*1. Lëreni fëmijën të eksperimentojë një shije të re.*

Fëmijët mërziten lehtësisht me të njëjtat ushqime dhe zakonet e tyre të të ngrënit ndryshojnë shpesh. Është e rëndësishme që një fëmijë të shijojë pjata të reja, dhe shumica e prindërve japonezë e marrin këtë shumë seriozisht.

Sipas ekspertëve, sa më shumë një fëmijë të provojë lloje të ndryshme të ushqimit të shëndetshëm, aq më shumë interesi i tij do të rritet për dietat më të shëndetshme gjatë kohës që rritet. Shija e tij gjithashtu do të zhvillohet dhe ai do të jetë i prirur të provojë pjata të reja.

*2. Lërini ta shijojnë vetë procesin e të ngrënit.*

Prindërit duhet të shmangin të qenit shumë të rreptë në lidhje me ushqimin e shëndetshëm. Fëmijët duhet të kënaqen me ushqimet e tyre dhe përfshirja e ëmbëlsirave të vogla mund ti bëjë ata të presin me padurim.

*3. Shërbejeni ushqimin në pjata më të vogla.*

Arsyeja pse fëmijët duhet të hanë ushqim në pjata më të vogla është e thjeshtë: ata nuk duhet të ndihen të frikësuar nga madhësia e një pjate që supozohet të ketë shumë ushqim në të. Kur përdorin pjata më të vogla, ata inkurajohen të hanë vetë ushqimin, gjë që i ndihmon të zgjedhin atë që duan të hanë.

Pjesa që prindërit konsiderojnë të jetë me madhësi normale në të vërtetë mund të jetë shumë e madhe për një fëmijë, dhe prindërit duhet ta mbajnë mend këtë kur matin sasinë e ushqimit që fëmija mund të hajë në një vakt.

* 4. Hani ushqime familjarisht dhe përfshijini edhe fëmijët.
*
Të ngrënit së bashku dhe lënja e fëmijës që të marrë pjesë në procesin e gatimit mund ti inkurajojë ata të tregojnë më shumë kujdes për atë që do të hanë. Krijoni një rutinë gatimi të shëndetshëm, të shijshëm dhe me ushqim të këndshëm si shembull për fëmijët tuaj.

* 5. Të bësh shumë kërcime dhe vrap.
*
Njerëzit në Japoni shpesh preferojnë të ecin me biçikletë ose të bëjnë një shëtitje të shpejtë kur lëvizin në vende që nuk janë shumë larg banesës së tyre. Në një farë mënyre, prindërit japonezë i inkurajojnë fëmijët të merren me aktivitete fizike, si vrapimi dhe kërcimi.

Në vend që ti lini fëmijët të luajnë video lojëra për orë të tëra, është më mirë ti nxirrni për një shëtitje në parkun e lagjes ose të luani një lojë në shtëpi.


Gazeta Panorama

http://www.panorama.com.al/si-i-meso...te-beni-eshte/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Qarja, kafshimi, bërtitja nuk janë gjithmonë të këqija: Qe përse fëmija ka një sulm inati*

Shikoni çfarë fshihet pas sulmit të zemërimit, por edhe çfarë nuk duhet të bëni në ato momente!

Psikoterapistja Jasmin Zafar shpjegon se për çfarë bëhet fjalë kur një fëmijë sillet në këtë mënyrë. Ajo thotë se kjo gjë nuk duhet të jetë aspak shkak për shqetësim,

_Gjëja e parë që them gjithmonë është se nuk ka vend për tu frikësuar, nëse fëmijë bërtet, çirret, kafshon, refuzon. U kujtoj gjithmonë prindërve fillimisht se fëmija ndihet i sigurt pranë tyre, andaj mund të shprehë ndjenjat e tij_, thotë mjekja, duke theksuar se fëmija në atë moment ka nevojë për diçka.

*Fëmija përballet me emocione të mëdha*

Sjellja e keqe e një fëmije thjesht do të thotë se ai ende nuk ka mësuar ti shprehë ndjenjat e tij në mënyrën e duhur.

Truri zhvillohet me kalimin e moshës, kështu që ndonjëherë ata nuk janë në gjendje të shprehin të gjitha ato emocione, siç është pasiguria. Ata nuk janë as të sigurt se çfarë ndiejnë atëherë, tregon mjekja.

Ajo thotë se është një punë e madhe për prindërit. Detyra jonë është ti ndihmojmë ata të përballen me ato ndjenja në mënyrë që të kuptojnë më mirë veten dhe sjelljen e tyre.

*Është e rëndësishme të qëndroni të qetë*

Mënyra se si i trajtojmë këto episode ndikon shumë në mënyrën se si do të sillet fëmija.

Gjëja tjetër që u them prindërve është të jenë të qetë. Jam e vetëdijshme se është shumë vështirë, veçanërisht nëse ju vetë jeni të lodhur, të uritur, të shqetësuar në atë moment, por nëse filloni ti bërtisni, ti ndëshkoni dhe ti kërcënoni, kjo nuk do ta përmirësojë situatën. Ju vetëm do të largoni mendimet tuaja nga problemi kryesor, thotë dr. Jasmin.

*A ndihet fëmija sikur askush nuk e dëgjon?*

A keni menduar ndonjëherë se ndoshta ky është problemi? Ndoshta fëmija është më i vogli në familje, më i qetë?

Sapo të kuptoni se çfarë po kalon fëmija, do ta keni të qartë se fëmija po përpiqej tju tregonte të gjitha këto. Përpiquni ta ndihmoni dhe të jeni aty për të komunikuar më mirë me ju, përfundon doktori.


Bota Sot

https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...je-sulm-inati/

----------


## sirena_adria

*5 arsye pse të ngrënit si familje ndikon për mirë te fëmijët*

Shumë prej nesh i pëlqejnë skenat e filmave ku familjet hanë mëngjesin apo darkën së bashku. Kjo është një traditë e vjetër, shenjë e një familjeje të bashkuar që në fakt ndikon shumë mirë dhe te fëmijët.

Pse ngrënia e ushqimit së bashku është më shumë se thjesht një veprim i thjeshtë i konsumimit të ushqimit.

*1. Fëmijët mësojnë sjellje të mira*

Fëmijët në mosha të vogla imitojnë sjelljen e prindërve të tyre kur hanë së bashku. Prindërit mund të shfrytëzojnë mundësinë për të treguar se si të sillen siç duhet gjatë ngrënies. Përveç kësaj, aftësitë sociale dhe komunikuese mund të zhvillohen edhe përmes vakteve familjare.

*2. Ata dalin më mirë në shkollë*

Fëmijët që hanë me prindërit e tyre marrin nota më të mira se ata që hanë vetëm. Kjo ndoshta sepse vaktet që shërbejnë prindërit kanë më shumë vlera ushqyese dhe për rrjedhojë marrin më shumë vitamina. Për më tepër, diskutimi i problemeve të shkollës i inkurajon fëmijët që t'i trajtojnë problemet në mënyrë më efikase dhe të përshtatshme.

*3. Ata ushqehen më shëndetshëm*

Si rregull, të ngrënit së bashku çon në zgjedhje më të shëndetshme ushqimore. Ngrënia vetëm ose larg shtëpisë, nga ana tjetër, nxit zakone më të këqija të të ngrënit.

*4. Ata hapen më shumë*

Një mbledhje familjare zakonisht krijon një atmosferë të rehatshme dhe komode që i ndihmon fëmijët dhe adoleshentët të flasin më hapur për ndjenjat e tyre. Sipas një studimi të rinjtë kanë një komunikim më të mirë me prindërit nëse hanë me familjarët. Secili anëtar ndan një pjesë të ditës së tij, duke krijuar kështu një lidhje të fortë familjare.

*5. Vetëvlerësimi i tyre rritet*

Të ngrënit së bashku krijon një ndjenjë përkatësie. Përqendrimi në bisedë dhe të ngrënit në një atmosferë të mirë mund të gëzojë ndjeshëm fëmijët dhe gjithashtu të rrisë vetëvlerësimin e tyre për shkak të angazhimit social për të cilin kanë nevojë shumë fëmijë dhe adoleshentë. Adoleshentët përfundojnë duke qenë më pak të ‘dëshpëruar’, pasi është më e lehtë të bisedojnë ndërsa ndajnë ushqimin me më të afërmit dhe më të dashurit e tyre.


Tiranapost.al 

https://tiranapost.al/stil-jete/5-ar...emijet-i508478

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mos i mbyllni fëmijët në shtëpi në dimër!
*
Me ardhjen e dimrit, prindërit kanë më pak gjasa ti çojnë fëmijët e tyre në parqe dhe kënde lojërash nga frika se mos ftohen.

Sapo temperatura ulet, ata preferojnë ti çojnë në dhomat e mbyllura të lojërave ose ti lënë në shtëpi. Megjithatë, është e rëndësishme që fëmijët të luajnë jashtë edhe kur është ftohtë.

Çdo arrë, gështenjë, boçë e pishave që një fëmijë e mban në dorë gjatë lojës, mbledh baktere që forcojnë imunitetin. Kështu organizmi krijon një mbrojtje kundër një sërë sëmundjesh.

Mjekët kujtojnë se aktiviteti në natyrë, vrapimi apo ecja, i jep fëmijës mundësinë për të marrë ajër të pastër dhe ka një efekt të dobishëm në rrugët e frymëmarrjes, i pastron ato dhe redukton kollën.

Drita e diellit është një kurë, veçanërisht në vjeshtë dhe dimër, kur nuk është aq e fortë.

Hulumtimet tregojnë se momentet traumatike dhe stresuese të jetës shkaktojnë më pak çrregullime mendore te fëmijët që qëndrojnë shpesh në natyrë.

Ndriçimi artificial dobëson fokusin e syrit, ndërsa dita e kthen atë në normalitet, ndaj është e rëndësishme ta mbani fëmijën jashtë çdo ditë.

Qëndrimi jashtë zvogëlon hiperaktivitetin sepse fëmijët janë më të qetë pasi luajnë në park, ndaj i qasen zgjidhjes së detyrave dhe aktiviteteve të tjera me më shumë vëmendje.


Bota Sot

https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...tepi-ne-dimer/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Pse fëmijët zihen shumë dhe çfarë të bëjnë prindërit*

Çdo familje me shumë fëmijë ka me siguri zëra të lartë, përplasje dyersh dhe shumë grindje dhe zënka. Fëmijët zihen për shumë arsye. Ata mund të jenë të uritur, të lodhur ose thjesht të mërzitur nga njëri-tjetri.

*Cilat janë shkaqet kryesore të grindjeve të fëmijëve?*

Shkenca rendit disa arsye për këto grindje, dhe megjithëse nuk janë befasuese, ato mund të çojnë në një reflektim për prindërit nëse ata duhet të korrigjojnë sjelljen e tyre.

*Trajtimi preferencial:* Disa kultura, ku bëjmë pjesë dhe ne shqiptarët, i kushtojnë më shumë rëndësi një gjinie mbi një tjetër, dhe kjo mund të çojë në pakënaqësi dhe, pra, në grindje mes vëllezërve.

Një thirrje për pavarësi: Fëmijët, qoftë si parashkollorë apo si adoleshente, e kanë shjumë të nevojshme lirinë dhe pavarësinë për t’i bërë gjërat vetë. Me hormonet e tërbuara ose aftësitë e kufizuara sociale vjen një betejë për barazi me vëllezërit e motrat më të mëdhenj ose më të vegjël. Kjo shkakton pakënaqësi dhe, për rrjedhojë, grindje.

*Nevojë për vëmendje:* Ndonjëherë vëllezërit e motrat mund të grinden me njëri-tjetrin nëse e kuptojnë se kjo është një mënyrë për të tërhequr vëmendjen e prindërve. Kjo është më shumë një nevojë për dashuri dhe vëmendje.

*Karaktere të ndryshme:* Të gjithë fëmijët janë të ndryshëm, edhe nëse kanë të njëjtat gjene. Grindja mes individëve me karaktere të ndryshëm që jetojnë me njëri-tjetrin është normale, për sa kohë që nuk bëhen shqetësuese.


*Ç’të bëjnë prindërit kur fëmijët zihen gjatë gjithë kohës?*

1. Mësoni kur të ndërhyni dhe kur jo.

Dhuna, ngacmimi dhe shenjat e tjera të grindjes fizike duhet të eliminohen që në fillim. Asnjë grindje nuk mund të justifikojë goditjen e njëri-tjetrit.

Por nëse debati është relativisht i butë dhe fëmijët duket se po e zgjidhin, nuk ka nevojë të ndërhyni. Studimet thonë se fëmijët që i zgjidhin vetë zënkat bëhen më tolerantë në të ardhmen.

Kështu që herën tjetër që fëmijët grinden, qoftë edhe me zhurmë, lërini ta zgjidhin vetë për sa kohë që nuk ka kërcënim fizik.

2. Ndërmjetësoni, por mos gjykoni.

Çdo prindër, i do fëmijët njësoj. Por ndonjëherë, mund të mos gjykojnë ftohtë kur fëmijët grinden. Ju, pa dashje, mund të përfundoni duke marrë anën e një fëmije mbi të tjerët, duke krijuar edhe më shumë pakënaqësi.

Nëse lufta bëhet e shëmtuar dhe ju ndërhyni, mos mbani anë. Në vend të kësaj, inkurajoni fëmijët që të flasin mes tyre, kërkojuni të gjejnë zgjidhje për problemin dhe ndihmojini ata të arrijnë një marrëveshje vetë.

3. Kaloni kohë me secilin fëmijë individualisht.

Fëmijët janë shumë të ndryshëm. Nëse njëri dëshiron të shikojë një film, ndërsa tjetri dëshiron të lexojë një libër, përpiquni të kaloni kohë me secilin. Për shpërblime dhe dhurata, sigurohuni që t'i merrni secilit fëmijë atë që i pëlqen, në vend të të njëjtës gjë.

4. Përdorni të njëjtën disiplinë.

Ndonëse mund të mos merrni anë ose të ndërhyni, ka raste që do t'ju duhet të jepnni dënime si prind. Harrojeni se kush e filloi luftën. Kur dhe nëse vëllezërit e motrat zihen, trajtojini të gjithë njësoj.

5. Mbi të gjitha ruani gjakftohtësinë.

Mos harroni asnjëherë se jeni i rritur. Në çdo situatë, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë kanë bërë fëmijët tuaj, ju nuk mund të bërtisni me të madhe. Për sa kohë që grindja nuk është agresive mund ta zgjidhni duke ruajtur qetësinë.


Tirana Post

https://tiranapost.al/stil-jete/pse-...nderit-i509431

----------


## sirena_adria

*Gabimet “toksike” të prindërve që padashur rrisin fëmijë egoistë*

Mund ta keni dëgjuar shpesh se edukimi i mirë apo i keq fillon nga familja. Një nga problemet më të mëdha të prindërve është se gjithmonë e më shumë pa e ditur, bëjnë disa gabime,që ndikojnë më vonë në mënyrën se si fëmija komunikon dhe sillet me të tjerët.

Traci Baxley një trajner prindërimi tregon 5 nga sjelljet e gabuara që bëjnë zakonisht prindërit me fëmijët, sjellje që më vonë ju ndikojnë atyre në ndërtimin e karakterit.

Sipas studimeve ndjeshmëria dhe ndjenjat që lidhen me dhembshurinë tek një fëmijë,fillojnë që në moshën 3 vjeçare. Por cilat janë 5 gabimet,të cilat Baxley i përkufizon toksike e që rrisin individë egoistë!?

Së pari,*ti thuash një fëmije po për çdo gjë* duket të jetë një nga gabimet më të mëdha. Studimet tregojnë se fëmijët që marrin vetëm po si përgjigjje janë më pak të ndjeshëm ndaj të tjerëve.

*Dështimi në krijimin e mundësive mësimore* është një tjetër arsye. Që nga komunikimet familjare një fëmijë duhet të mësojë të mendojë për të tjerët.

Ti tregosh fëmijës se çfarë është duke ndodhur në botë dhe ta bësh të ndërgjeshëm të vlerësojë kushtet e tij është një nga format më të mira të edukimit.

Fëmijët mësojnë të jenë mirënjohës kur nuk marrin gjithçka që kërkojnë. Kështu mësojnë njëkohësisht të jenë  falënderues.

E si përfundim* të mos i lejosh apo angazhosh me punë vullnetare* i bashkohet listës së gabimeve toksike që prindërit shpesh bëjnë.


/CNBC /  Vjola Gremi - SCAN



http://www.scan-tv.com/gabimet-toksi...emije-egoiste/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Gjërat që fëmijët i mbajnë mend nga prindërit*

Faza e rritjes së fëmijëve, është më shumë se një provë e vështirë për prindërit.

*1. Kur i keni bërë të ndihen të sigurt
*
Çdo fëmijë ka nevojë për mbrojtje, prandaj fëmijëve tuaj do t’i nguliten në memorie të gjitha ato herë kur keni luftuar përbindëshat që fshihen poshtë krevatit të tyre, ose kur i keni qëndruar pranë pas një ëndrre të keqe. Por do të mbajnë mend edhe ato raste kur temperamenti juaj ju ka shndërruar juve në ato përbindëshat që ata i ruhen aq shumë. Është normale që fëmijët t’iu shohin të tensionuar dhe nevrastenikë, ama qëllimi juaj kryesor duhet të jetë t’i bëni të ndihen të sigurt kur janë pranë jush.

*2. Kur u keni kushtuar kohë*

Fëmijët e lidhin ndjenjën e dashurisë me sasinë e vëmendjes që marrin. Ato ditë kur ju ndaloni atë që po bëni për t’u bërë pjesë e një çaji me vajzën tuaj, apo një loje me top me djalin, do të jenë kujtime të ngulitura thellë në memorien dhe zemrat e tyre kur të rriten. Gjeni kohën për të bërë gjëra të vogla me fëmijët tuaj, sepse në fund, do të jenë momentet më të rëndësishme.

*3. Marrëdhënia juaj me partnerin
*
Fëmijët e formojnë këndvështrimin e tyre rreth dashurisë duke parë prindërit e tyre. Synoni të keni atë lloj marrëdhënieje, që t’i bëjë ata të presin me padurim martesën e tyre një ditë. Jepini fëmijëve sigurinë që vjen kur shohin mamin dhe babin në një marrëdhënie dashurie të përkushtuar me njëri-tjetrin.

*4. Përgëzimet dhe kritikat tuaja*

Zemra e një fëmije është si çimento e patharë, përshtypjet që krijojnë në fazat e hershme të jetës së tyre, do të ngurtësohen me kalimin e kohës. Ata do të krijojnë identitetin e tyre, aftësitë dhe ndjenjën e vetëbesimit, në varësi të fjalëve që ju i keni thënë gjatë fëmijërisë. Detyra e prindërve është të mësojnë dhe disiplinojnë, por edhe kur kritikoni, bëjeni me dashuri dhe inkurajim.

*5. Traditat tuaja familjare
*
Fëmijët do të mbajnë mend ‘traditat’ që ju vendosni në familjen tuaj, qoftë një film në fundjavë, një vend drejt të cilit udhëtoni rregullisht, mënyra si festoni ditëlindjet ose eventet e tjera speciale. Krijoni qëllimisht disa traditat që dhe fëmijët tuaj do të donin t’ia kalonin fëmijëve të tyre një ditë.


Gazeta Metro

https://gazetametro.net/gjerat-qe-fe...nga-prinderit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*3 mënyra si prindërit mund t’i mësojnë fëmijët të jenë të zgjuar me paratë nga një këshilltar i familjeve të pasura*

*Prindërit nuk duhet të presin derisa fëmijët e tyre të arrijnë në moshë madhore për t’i mësuar si të menaxhojnë paratë. Kjo sipas Ken Eyler, CEO i Aquilance, një kompani shërbimesh financiare dedikuar “familjeve të pasura”.*

Gjatë karrierës së tij 31-vjeçare duke këshilluar familjet me pasuri të mirë, Eyler ka parë mbi 100 fëmijë të rriten. Ai këshillon klientët e tij që të fillojnë t’i mësojnë fëmijët me paratë në moshë të re, rreth moshës 5 ose 6 vjeç, në mënyrë që t’i ndihmojnë ata të krijojnë zakone të mira dhe një marrëdhënie pozitive me to.

“Në kohën kur të jenë 11, 12, 13 vjeç dhe të futen në adoleshencë ata duhet të jenë mjaft të aftë për mënyrën se si funksionojnë paratë në shoqëri,” thotë ai për CNBC. “Paraja është një mjet dhe ta kesh atë për çfarëdo qëllimi është vërtet e rëndësishme.”

Nga kursimet te taksat, këtu janë tre njohuri që sipas tij të gjithë prindërit duhet t’ia mësojnë fëmijëvë të tyre kur ata janë të vegjël.

*1. Mësojini atyre rëndësinë e kursimeve*

Një nga gjërat e para që prindërit duhet t’u mësojnë fëmijëve është rëndësia e kursimit të parave, thotë Eyler. Këshilla e tij vjen nga përvoja: vetë prindërit e Eyler-it kishin rregulla se si ai lejohej të shpenzonte paratë që merrte kur ishte i vogël.

“Nëse do të merrja 100 dollarë, mund të shpenzoja një të tretën e tyre, më duhej të kurseja një të tretën e tyre dhe duhej të gjeja një të tretën e tyre për të bërë diçka produktive,” thotë ai. Opsionet e tij varionin nga dhurimi i parave deri te drejtimi i “një biznesi të vogël”. Rregullat i mësuan se nuk mund të shpenzonte gjithçka që kishte.

“Të kesh para mënjanë është absolutisht thelbësore,” thotë Eyler. “Ka gjithmonë rrethana të jetës ku keni nevojë për një rezervë parash.”

*2. Ndihmojini të kuptojnë taksat*

Fëmijët gjithashtu duhet të kenë një kuptim të përgjithshëm të taksave, thotë Eyler. Kjo varion nga të kuptuarit pse ato hiqen nga një rrogë deri tek pse i shtohen çmimit përfundimtar të diçkaje që blini në dyqan.

“Realiteti është se çdo person në shoqëri paguan taksa,” thotë ai.

Prindërit duhet gjithashtu të sigurohen që fëmijët e tyre të kuptojnë pse taksat zbriten për gjëra si Sigurimet Shoqërore dhe Shëndetësore. Të ndihmosh fëmijët të mësojnë për taksat kur janë të vegjël mund t’i ndihmojë ata të shmangin çdo surprizë të pakëndshme sapo të fillojnë të fitojnë paratë e tyre thotë Eyler.

*3. Njiheni me deklaratën e kartës suaj të kreditit*

Njohja e fëmijëve me dokumentet e zakonshme financiare në moshë të re mund t’i ndihmojë të kuptojnë konceptet e rëndësishme të parasë.

“Kjo mund të jetë aq e thjeshtë saç është një deklaratë e kartës së kreditit,” thotë Eyler. “Kur jam duke përdorur një kartë krediti, kjo nuk do të thotë se kam akses të pakufizuar në fonde.”

Eyler sugjeron t’i mësoni fëmijës tuaj çdo gjë rreth kartës së kreditit dhe t’i shpjegoni gjëra të tilla si kufiri i kreditit.

“Të kesh një limit kredie prej 10,000 dollarësh nuk do të thotë se kam 10,000 dollarë për të shpenzuar, sepse nuk mund t’i kthej ato para,” thotë ai.

Eyler shton se shfaqja e shpenzimeve të fëmijëve që lidhen me ta, si pagesa për kampin veror ose një lodër që e duan shumë mund t’i “tregojë atyre se si funksionon jeta”.

“Ndihmojini ata të kuptojnë se çdo gjë kërkon punë dhe para,” thotë Eyler. “Ky është arsim i mirë në çfarëdo niveli.”


Tirana Post 

https://tiranapost.al/stil-jete/3-me...me-par-i510375

----------


## sirena_adria

*Marrëdhënia midis prindërve tuaj mund të ndikojë në atë që ju do të krijoni në të ardhmen*

Marrëdhëniet janë pjesa më e rëndësishme e jetës, por në të njëjtën kohë janë jashtëzakonisht të ndërlikuara. Ne nuk i zgjedhim të gjitha marrëdhëniet në jetën tonë, sepse me disa njerëz jemi të lidhur me gjak dhe me të tjerët thjesht krijojmë një lidhje. Marrëdhëniet tona ndikohen nga faktorë të shumtë si sjellja, kushtëzimi, humori, edukimi dhe tiparet e karakterit tonë.

Sidoqoftë, është interesante të theksohet se marrëdhëniet romantike që mund të kemi ndikohen nga marrëdhënia midis prindërve tanë. Kjo pasi marrëdhënia midis tyre është e para që dëshmojmë dhe nga e cila mësojmë. Bëhet model për të gjitha marrëdhëniet e tjera.

*Modeli*

Fëmijët rriten duke parë marrëdhënien e prindërve si gjëja e parë që mësojnë në jetë, si kur janë të pandërgjegjeshëm ashtu edhe kur fillojnë të kuptojnë. Në vitet e formimit, fëmija ka pak ose aspak ide të së drejtës dhe të gabuarës, veçanërisht kur bëhet fjalë për marrëdhëniet. Modelet dhe veprimet, sado toksike apo të shëndetshme qofshin që ata dëshmojnë në marrëdhënien e prindërve bëhen një pikë referimi për ta.

*Angazhimi*

Prindërit janë mikrokozmosi i fëmijës. Hapësira e sigurt që ata kërkojnë për tu rikthyer herë pas here. Kur fëmijët shohin se zhvillohen konflikte dhe mosmarrëveshje, kjo u shqetëson ndjenjën e sigurisë. Ne bëhemi pjesë e mosmarrëveshjeve të tyre dhe të përpiqemi ti zgjidhim ato. Ky angazhim është vetëm i natyrshëm dhe mund të ndryshojë nga fëmija në fëmijë, në varësi të lidhjes së fëmijës me familjen.

*Dinamika e fuqisë*

Përfshirja në konfliktet e prindërve shpesh çon në mbajtjen e anës së njërit prind për të cilin mund të keni një ndjenjë simpatie sepse besoni se ata janë në disavantazh. Kjo na bën të përthithim të gjitha cilësitë e prindit 'më të dobët' sepse duam ti mbështesim ata dhe të refuzojmë totalisht tjetrin. Kjo rezulton në krijimin e një dinamike të fuqisë.

*Imitimi i sjelljeve në marrëdhënien tonë*

Ndërsa përvetësojmë të gjitha cilësitë e prindit që favorizojmë mund të fillojmë të shohim veten në vend të prindit të favorizuar, më të dobët në marrëdhënien tonë.

*Pasojat*

Mund të mos e kuptojmë që imitojmë këto sjellje në marrëdhënien tonë. Këto mund të çojnë në lindjen e konflikteve në marrëdhënie. Zgjidhja është të shikoni me kujdes marrëdhëniet e prindërve tuaj dhe të shqyrtoni se si ndiheni prej saj. Ekzaminimi i kujdesshëm do t'ju japë zgjidhje dhe do t'ju ndihmojë të kapërceni problemet e marrëdhënies suaj.


Tirana Post

https://tiranapost.al/stil-jete/marr...-te-kr-i510472

----------


## sirena_adria

*Si të mësoni fëmijët të reagojnë kur ngacmohen vazhdimisht nga shokët
*
Çdo prind dëshiron të rrisë një fëmijë të sigurt, miqësor, i cili përshtatet mirë dhe nuk ngacmohet kurrë nga të tjerët. Sidoqoftë, kjo mund të jetë larg realitetit pasi disa fëmijë shpesh ngacmohen në shkollë nga të tjerë më të mëdhenj apo edhe bashkëmoshatarët, ndërsa të tjerët tallen nga fëmijët në lagjje.

Nëse dyshoni se kjo po ndodh edhe me fëmijën tuaj, këtu janë disa mënyra për të ndaluar në mënyrë aktive fëmijët që të ngacmojnë djalin ose vajzën tuaj.

*Mësojeni si të përgjigjet*

I vogli juaj ka të ngjarë të mos dijë t'u kthejë përgjigjet e duhura atyre që i ngacmojnë. Pra, ju duhet t'i ndihmoni ata të mësojnë ti dalin për zot vetes. Këto mund të jenë fraza të thjeshta dhe të qarta, të tilla si "Më lër të qetë", "mjaft" apo edhe të thuash "nejse" dhe të largohesh. Sigurohuni që fjalët që u mësoni atyre të mos jenë të tilla që mund të përkeqësojnë situatën.

*Inkurajoni komunikimin e qartë me ju*

Është me rëndësi të madhe që fëmija juaj t'ju hapet për çdo gjë, edhe në raste të ngacmimit. Nëse qëndrojnë të heshtur mund të përvetësojnë ndjesinë e frikës, e cila mund të rezultojë në trauma afatgjatë.

Pyeteni fëmijën tuaj si i shkoi dita dhe mbani kontakte me prindërit e miqve të fëmijëve tuaj çdo javë që të dini si shkojnë gjërat. Ndonjëherë fëmijët e tjerë mund të tregojnë në shtëpi se shoku i tyre po ngacmohet, ndërsa fëmija juaj mund të qëndrojë i heshtur nga frika. Pra, duhet të inkurajoni komunikim midis jush.

*Organizoni situata përmes lojërave me role për të parë reagimin e tyre*

Me shumë mundësi edhe nëse mëson çfarë duhet të thotë në rast ngacmimi, fëmija mund të ketë frikë ta thotë kur gjendet në të tillë situatë. Luani me role, është një mënyrë argëtuese për të kuptuar më shumë dhe ti mësoni fëmijës se si të përballet me dhunuesin. Kjo është një mënyrë e shkëlqyeshme për të siguruar që fëmija juaj të mos lëndohet nga situata.

Nëpërmjet këtyre mënyrave mund ta ndihmoni fëmijën tuaj të përballet me botën reale dhe të ndërtojë vetëvlerësimin e tij.


Tirana Post

https://tiranapost.al/stil-jete/si-t...a-shok-i511146

----------


## sirena_adria

*Pse lojërat me ujë, rërë e baltë janë aq të shëndetshme për fëmijët; Mos kini frikë* 

Fëmija pasi ka filluar të ecë, nuk mund të qëndrojë në një vend për një kohë të gjatë. I vetmi element që e mban atë me orë të tëra të lidhur është uji. Ai mund të luajë deri edhe katër orë pa ndjerë mërzi.
Kësisoj, ska arsye pse prindërit të tremben nëse fëmija ftohet apo jo.

Përkundrazi, studimet kanë treguar se shumë faringite dhe trakeobronkite janë kuruar vetëm nëpërmjet lojës me ujë. Fëmija kur luan me ujin, çliron nxehtësi dhe për këtë arsye nuk ftohet.

Po kaq të shëndetshme janë edhe lojërat me rërë dhe baltë. Mund të mbani në ballkonet e shtëpisë mjete të mbushura me rërë apo baltë, që fëmijët të mund të luajnë edhe kur nuk janë në vendet me rërë apo baltë.
Ska pse të trembemi që ata mund të bëhen pis.

Loja me këto elementë është shumë e fuqishme, sa nuk e lejon pisllëkun të shkaktojë sëmundje. Këto lojëra influencojnë në sistemin psikomotor, në zhdërvjelltësimin e duarve dhe në kombinimin e asaj që shohin, asaj që duan të bëjnë dhe asaj që arrijnë të bëjnë.


Bota Sot

https://www.botasot.info/life-style-...kini-frike-se/

----------

